

Show HN: Drag & drop upload to SCP target or Amazon S3 - tjosten
http://getdropsha.re/

======
tjosten
Also, please use the "hackernews" promo code when buying the non-Mac App Store
version to receive a 50% discount after the trial exceeded.

